# Had to have pizza



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 10, 2008)

More like I NEEDED a pizza!

Started with some home made pepperoni and some hand built dough







Here is pizza #1. pepperoni, italian sausage, jalapenos, and some saute'd onions and garlic.










Mrs. don't do spicey so hers was left over fajita meat, spanish corn, and tomatos











It was hard for me to determine which I liked better!


----------



## john pen (Nov 10, 2008)

looks excellant !!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2008)

Do look yummy. Good job. I get the hankering occasionally and make pizzer outta french bread. I aint smart enough and way too lazy to make real dough. I think you should get some kinda award for being industrious. Not to even mention the ho made pepperoni. Color me impressed  

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pies!


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 10, 2008)

WoW, amazing stuff you got there RB.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks good. Shaped like Nicks.


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 10, 2008)

Godd job, everything looks yummmmmy!


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 10, 2008)

yur killin me.

Poached fish and green beans really sucked for my dinner tonight.

Thats what I really wanted. Some delicious homemade pizza. Oh my lordy that looks fine. Yup well have to go now and clean off the monitor. (drooled on it looking at those pics)


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice job on the pie...
Diva this is a bad place to visit on a diet.


----------



## Tony M (Nov 10, 2008)

Good lookin' pies there! Yum!


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 10, 2008)

Those bad boys look wonderful!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 10, 2008)

Them pizzas I cooked got hammered by the inlaws right about the time I was going to dig in, I got one piece of each:Angry:

Sooooo....

Just happened to have some chicken marinating in the fridge for an emergency, along with a jalapeno, tomato, garlic, cilantro, spanish rice in a box, avacado............






Tro'd em on the Primo at 375 with a mix of garlic, jalapeno and evoo in it's own little boat.






Cut up the chicken(perfect!)





The garlic and jalapeno stuff was also perfect.





Assembled a nice LSU tray for making fajitas






AND ATE!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2008)

Dang Ron..you need to be on Food TV.  Looks fantastic.  Now if you a fat old ugly boy..best just stick with writing a book with a lot of pics in it. Now if you was a fleamale of the species with a purty face and large breastes we prob be watching you on TV by this time next week 

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 10, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang Ron..you need to be on Food TV.  Looks fantastic.  Now if you a fat old ugly boy..best just stick with writing a book with a lot of pics in it. Now if you was a fleamale of the species with a purty face and large breastes we prob be watching you on TV by this time next week
> 
> bigwheel



I'm not fat, but I am ugly, so the best shot of seeing me on TV is in handcuffs.


----------



## john a (Nov 11, 2008)

Good looking grub for lunch and dinner Ron.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow nice job Ron.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 11, 2008)

Kinda like a mexican pizza too, great pie build out


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 11, 2008)

All that grub is making really hungry.  

Nice work.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pies! I REALLY liked the shape!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice pies! I REALLY liked the shape!



I ain't seen Emeril make a round pizza! It rolls out like it rolls out! If you can fit the ingrediants on it then so be it.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn - those always look yummy, and right about now im starvin at work.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome spread there Ron!!


----------

